# Gotland Curls



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

I’ve just finished hand teasing these beautiful Gotland curls. They are silky and have a lovely lustre. I am carding the fibre into rolags and spinning fine. The resultant yarn will drape very nicely and develop a halo.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

That does look like a fiber I would love to knit.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

What I have found out from a blog by Josefin Waltin is because Gotland is so slippery no mills in Sweden spin it on its own. It’s always mixed. An interesting fact.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

spinningjennie said:


> I’ve just finished hand teasing these beautiful Gotland curls. They are silky and have a lovely lustre. I am carding the fibre into rolags and spinning fine. The resultant yarn will drape very nicely and develop a halo.


Can't wait to see the yarn you spin with this fiber.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

spinningjennie said:


> What I have found out from a blog by Josefin Waltin is because Gotland is so slippery no mills in Sweden spin it on its own. It’s always mixed. An interesting fact.


Do let us know how your spinning progresses and if you need to do a blend. Maybe it is like silk, or like 100% mohair, too slippery for easy spinning? Looking forward to learning about your experience as that looks like beautiful fiber and will spin into a beautiful yarn.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

I’ll post my progress.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh sweet loveliness! Looking forward to see the result.


----------

